# Using agent to help find rental unit



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

I am considering using an agent to help me find a nice condo rental in Toronto, preferably in a building that is mostly owned. Is there anything I need to know about this process? Thanks.


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

Most GTA agents are snobbish.. they only make half a month of rent as commission. For $700, with broker split, like $500... They would not care. They would prefer to follow buyers of million dollar house for potential $20,000 commission for the same amount of time spent. 

So good luck... I have called around with the majority turning me down. 

You will find one that is desperate enough for work to help you. But that will either be a new grad or unpopular agent with no connection / RE network. 

By the way, where are you looking to rent?


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

[QUOTEBy the way, where are you looking to rent?[/QUOTE]

Yonge Sheppard/Finch corridor. 2 room+den, 1.5 or 2 bathroom, washers. 

Thanks for those thoughts. I have contacted a broker in that area, at the base of one of the towers, and they said they don't have time. I hope that some of those who sell these units have some rental clients on hand. I'll keep trying.


----------



## MoreMiles (Apr 20, 2011)

maxandrelax said:


> Yonge Sheppard/Finch corridor. 2 room+den, 1.5 or 2 bathroom, washers.
> 
> Thanks for those thoughts. I have contacted a broker in that area, at the base of one of the towers, and *they said they don't have time*. I hope that some of those who sell these units have some rental clients on hand. I'll keep trying.


Yup... that would be a common answer as I have described.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Many agents advertise on behalf of their clients on MLS and Kijiji so probably the best way to go.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Look on craigslist or kijiji or my favourite for owners www.viewit.ca. If you're willing to pay by the hour or a month's rent upfront you'll find someone to look for a place for you. Even so you might not like the place.


----------



## explorer416 (Jun 11, 2010)

I own and rent out a condo unit at Yonge and Sheppard. I recently completed some renovations in the unit and aim to keep my condo in great shape for my tenants. When looking for new tenants, I advertise on kijiji/craigslist and have always been able to find good tenants, who stay for around 2 years on average. You going through an agent would mean you would never find my place as I would not fork over one month's rent to an agent when I could find a good tenant on my own. The agent knows this and would never show you my place.

Know that going with an agent means you will not be seeing units made available by DIY landlords like myself.

My advice would be to skip the agent and just look on kijiji/craigslist yourself. That's where all the listings (including the ones by agents on behalf of landlords) will be.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

explorer416 said:


> My advice would be to skip the agent and just look on kijiji/craigslist yourself. That's where all the listings (including the ones by agents on behalf of landlords) will be.


+1. Why does the OP need an agent?


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't mean to be rude because I have no way of knowing if this applies to OP but most people who have called me looking for an agent have already looked themselves and have poor credit or references and are having a hard time because of that or have a low budget and "cannot find anything" I had someone in the last week ask me if I could look for them, they want an upper 2 bedroom on Young between St Clair & Dundas for $1200.


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

I was wondering if going with an agent helps the renter find some listing that aren't made available on CL/Kijiji. Wondering if some LL'ds avoid that DIY listing in order to get better tenants and avoid the hassle. I never considered what Berubeland shared. Interesting.

I'm looking for July/Aug, but am discouraged/surprised at the lack of listings currently by independent renters. Hoping that things open up in the summer. 
Max


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

It's too early to look for July/Aug yet. Renters only need to give 60 days notice of move-out. We started looking for May 1 right at the beginning of March, and pickings were slim. Of course after we found a place and signed the lease a bunch more we might have liked popped up.


----------



## Berubeland (Sep 6, 2009)

Way too early as Spudd says unless you are just going to check the market out. You could use your time to find a decent range in a desired area or narrow or expand your target area and find what the availability is for what you are looking for. Familiarizing yourself with the area can help you snap up deals if they present themselves. 

You can also use your time to prepare an application package. 

You need a credit check - don't do it now but get ready to run it and take it with you later on, maybe look at it so you can see if there are any errors on it. Don't let multiple people run your credit, but it must be a recent copy. Your eventual landlord will probably insist on doing their own credit check anyways but especially if your credit is bruised, you can avoid many nos and uneccessary credit checks that will bring your score down even further. 

You need employment or income information - your landlord need to reassure themselves that you can pay the rent. 

You need a decent landlord reference or if you sold a house you need proof of that, maybe the mls listing and your address on your driver's license

In most cases you'll need photo ID and SIN card will be asked for. You don't have to give your SIN card but 90% of the time that will mean rejection.

Bring a pen to fill out the application. 

Do not dress like you're going out to change the oil on your car... look decent and casual but appearance matters. This is not the time to show off your piercings and your tats. 

Thats all I got, best of luck in your search. :subdued:


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

I found my daughter's place on viewit.ca forgot about that one so thanks Rachelle for bringing it up in this thread.


----------



## DividendLuvr (Mar 5, 2014)

I worked with a fantastic agent to rent my current condo (2 years ago) - she's young, energetic, and has a lot of hustle (building up her roster of future buyers). A great negotiator and very professional. Happy to share her contact info via PM.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Yes, it is time consuming to view the rentals yourself that get listed on mls.ca


----------



## DividendLuvr (Mar 5, 2014)

Cal said:


> Yes, it is time consuming to view the rentals yourself that get listed on mls.ca


Agents also have access to a lot of unlisted properties - so helpful to at least have an agent looking for you while you do your own research.


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

there are other websites that the usual craigslist and kijiji, never used them but worth checking out. 

http://www.gottarent.com/on/toronto/Central/


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

OP here. I have made contact with a family friend who is a realtor, gave a list of what I am looking for, and she came back with over 20 places that we would consider. One MSL email lists townhomes; another, condos. The quality of options provided surpass those available on viewit or craigslist at this point. 

I am looking forward to working with her to find a good place. Needless to say she will get a great tip.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

I don't understand why you wouldn't just look on www.mls.ca? Isn't that the same source that realtors use? I see literally hundreds of apartments for rent in the Yonge/Sheppard area on there right now.


----------



## lb71 (Apr 3, 2009)

Sherlock said:


> I don't understand why you wouldn't just look on www.mls.ca? Isn't that the same source that realtors use? I see literally hundreds of apartments for rent in the Yonge/Sheppard area on there right now.


You need to use an agent to post on MLS, and they most likely would require some form of compensation (eg, one month's rent). So not everyone is willing to post via MLS.


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

The available listings that land in my mail box with a nice bow around them. The realtor making the calls for me. They have better access on mls. Feeling of confidence. Happier partner.


----------



## Pvo (Jul 4, 2013)

As a tenant, using an agent is great as they do all the work for you, but are paid by the renter (from what I understand).

As a landlord, I wouldn't use an agent as they typically charge half to a full months rent for work that you can do yourself. So why not pocket that money.


----------



## maxandrelax (Jul 11, 2012)

Quote Originally Posted by Sherlock View Post
I don't understand why you wouldn't just look on www.mls.ca? Isn't that the same source that realtors use? I see literally hundreds of apartments for rent in the Yonge/Sheppard area on there right now.



lb71 said:


> You need to use an agent to post on MLS, and they most likely would require some form of compensation (eg, one month's rent). So not everyone is willing to post via MLS.



Found a great renovated bungalow that has a massive yard, garage and 3 bedrooms. The beautiful part of working with an agent was that she set up all the visitation to the houses. For example, we would meet and she would show us 5 places in the area. We didn't need to call landlords, make appointments etc. We show up, no LL's, and walk around the house free of someone bearing down your neck. I have rented from craigslist and viewit in the past. This was an excellent experience. 

Once again, the LL pays the agent the finders fee. We pay first and last rent.


----------



## HarrisJ4 (May 1, 2014)

I was once in your situation. Every agent i called turned me down, i gave up and decided to look on Kijiji. It didn't take me long to find an ideal place.


----------

